# Happy birthday, Kali!



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I can't believe how time flies!










You got a very special birthday present--snow.



















May you enjoy many more special moments with your family. You are such a special girl and you're mommy's protector. 

I love you Kali girl.







Happy 5th birthday!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful Kali. Many more


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday.









Leyna and Levi think you got the BEST present ever!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Kali! What a beautiful birthday girl!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03 Leyna and Levi think you got the BEST present ever!


Awww, thank you for that. How sweet.









Kali and split one of her favorite treats--peanut butter ice cream. She's now snuggled down in her bed for her beauty rest. Thank you all for your kind comments. 

Cathy and Kali


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Kali!!

You sure are Beautiful, and look at that wonderful snow you have to play in with your sisters and "brother".

Peanut Butter Ice cream, YUM!! What a nice Birthday treat.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Cathy,

Looks like Kali had a super birthday. She's a very pretty girl and it looks like she had a great time playing with her friends. 

Please give her a nice birthday belly scratch from me, k?








Kali!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kali! She's so beautiful!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Look at my new frisbee! Pink is my color, don't you think?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogcrew Pink is my color, don't you think?


You know what they say, "Pretty in Pink!" Sean and Neely wish you a super, fabulous Happy 5th B'day Kali.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Kali!









What a beautiful girl - and those eyes...she has the kindest eyes, Cathy. Ice cream of any flavor is the perfect treat for a birthday (and the other 364 days in the year)!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kali!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Kali!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday #5 beautiful Kali


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone! Kali sends you a big kiss on your ear! And yes, ice cream is a great way to celebrate any day of the year.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Kali!!!


----------

